# Best Farm Gate Lock & Chain



## bayrunner (Sep 26, 2004)

Went to the ranch today to feed the cows and the lock was missing from my gate. It was a very heavy duty master lock. I don't know if it was cut or maybe the lock was drilled. They broke into my barn and took just about eveything that was worth anything. I could have welded a secure latch but they took my welder. So, what is the best way to lock a ranch gate? Are heavy duty combo locks better than keyed? Are cables better than chains? It is a metal swinging gate attached to a post.


----------



## texasair (May 22, 2004)

You can't stop em, but you can catch em. Hide some infra red game cams around in a few places.


----------



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your loss.....there are some really sorry SOB's in this world.
Maybe some other 2coolers will give you details on chains, locks, etc...but...
The only sure deterant to them coming onto your place is LEAD, and giving those POS a dirt nap!


----------



## Txflyfshr (Mar 19, 2005)

Find a lock and chain made with Boron Alloy. Highly tool resistant. Just remember it's only as strong as what you attach it to.

I know that Mul-T-Lock makes boron alloy padlocks and chain, but check around. You might be able to find something less expensive.


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

We use a thing in the oil field, some Cajun invented it, that shelters the lock in a steel can, you turn the post to match a hidden pin to your lock hole ( the thing is designed to allow several keys to unlock a gate ) and pull up. Built from stainless it is almost impossible to get around even with a torch.

Send you a picture next week. and I HATE a ?*&%ING THIEF!!!!!

MM


----------



## backlashingcooger (Aug 2, 2006)

Cable is more difficult to cut than chain...bolt cutters roll the cable and won't cut it...it takes cable cutters,they have a hooked blade that capturs the cable for the other blade to cut...If you have to use chain,get the hardened steel,not the regular loggging type...and boron alloy locks are sure harder than the ordinary...We have used the large Steelcased Master...not the stacked case the smooth one..about $28 ea..with good luck


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

unfortunately locks only keep an honest man honest. get a dog to stay in your barn


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

backlashingcooger said:


> Cable is more difficult to cut than chain...bolt cutters roll the cable and won't cut it...it takes cable cutters,they have a hooked blade that capturs the cable for the other blade to cut.


Although cable is better than chain, it is still easily defeated if the POS' plan ahead. Someone got my Harley years ago by freezing the cables with a tank of nitrogen & then whacking it with a pair pliers. My bike was gone & all I had to show for it was the empty tank & rusty pliers.... Never found out who took it, but still would like to even the score.

Game cameras will at least give you something to go on.

Sorry you got ripped off BR....


----------



## bayrunner (Sep 26, 2004)

Thanks for the replys. I bought a Boron chain and a heavy duty lock that can't be drilled out. They can still get in but it won't be easy or quick.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

bayrunner said:


> Thanks for the replys. I bought a Boron chain and a heavy duty lock that can't be drilled out. They can still get in but it won't be easy or quick.


Where did you buy it?


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

You said it was on a swing gate. Can you lift the gate off of any hinges. We had a place one time with the gate locked and the sorry sob's simply lifted up the henge side of the gate off of two hinges and got in. At a friends deer lease he put up some heavy duty chains and stuff and they just drove threw the barbed wire fence. Spend as much as you want to make you feel better but like said in this post just keeps an honest man out. If they want in they are coming in. As mentiooned set up a couple of game cameras as follows. #1 to catch the vehicle, what type and color they are in. #2 Get a picture of the aholes. Otherwise the police do not have much to go on. Also start checking the pawn shops near where this happened. 

Sorry this happend to you, I just hate a thief. sorrybtards


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

Yep no matter what you can find a way in....if I forget my keys it usually only takes a few min. to get in most gates. Remember your hinge side...even if the gate is installed correctly(as in can't lift it off) it usually only takes a few wrenches and you are in. Try a "I Shoot Thieves" sign and go hunting....sorry bast#@[email protected]


----------



## copperhead (Mar 15, 2005)

Lock it but place game cams to take pictures of the gate area and barn. We're using them more and more to catch thieves and they are admissable in court.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

you can put the lock inside a cylinder where its not easily accessible for bolt cutters or torch. You can make it hard for them, you can make it take longer to get in but eventually if they are determined, they will get in.

Make it hard for them and they'll often go elsewhere.

If possible a ditch or rockpile or other mechanical boundary might help if thats an option.


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

On my old place I put 2 big cables and heavy duty locks ,Some low life bag of scum took a pair of side cutters and cut the barbed wire fence next to gate and stole my RV.

Game cam ,and lock it up best you can.


----------



## bayrunner (Sep 26, 2004)

Bought the Boron chain at Bohls Lock and Safe in San Antonio. They come in 30" or 5' lengths. Also has a wide selection of locks. Prices seamed reasonable compared to shipping a chain from the internet.


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

Hate to say it but no matter what kind of lock, chain, cable you put on the gate it is only to keep the honest people honest. The bad boys will get in no matter what you use especially if they have plenty of time to do the deed


----------



## baxterbaby (Oct 8, 2012)

HI,

Can you either post your Cajun gate lock or send it to me direct at 
Keith. Bryer @ telkomsa.net I am getting robbed blind on my farm by people who remove anything made of steel. Much appreciated if you can


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Marshman said:


> We use a thing in the oil field, some Cajun invented it, that shelters the lock in a steel can, you turn the post to match a hidden pin to your lock hole ( the thing is designed to allow several keys to unlock a gate ) and pull up. Built from stainless it is almost impossible to get around even with a torch.
> 
> Send you a picture next week. and I HATE a ?*&%ING THIEF!!!!!
> 
> MM





baxterbaby said:


> HI,
> 
> Can you either post your Cajun gate lock or send it to me direct at
> Keith. Bryer @ telkomsa.net I am getting robbed blind on my farm by people who remove anything made of steel. Much appreciated if you can


i have one of those kind of locks on my lease. Next time I go out there I will get a picture of the set up. pretty interesting design.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

baxterbaby said:


> HI,
> 
> Can you either post your Cajun gate lock or send it to me direct at
> Keith. Bryer @ telkomsa.net I am getting robbed blind on my farm by people who remove anything made of steel. Much appreciated if you can


You might want to send marshman a PM, this thread is old.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

We have a really big master lock on our deer lease gate. I believe it is around $40 at lowes. One of the guys locked himself inside the ranch and ended up having to get the local fire dept to come out and cut the lock. First they tried huge bolt cutters with no luck. Then they broke out the jaws of life. I don't know much about chain that is comparable though.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Marshman said:


> We use a thing in the oil field, some Cajun invented it, that shelters the lock in a steel can, you turn the post to match a hidden pin to your lock hole ( the thing is designed to allow several keys to unlock a gate ) and pull up. Built from stainless it is almost impossible to get around even with a torch.
> 
> Send you a picture next week. and I HATE a ?*&%ING THIEF!!!!!
> 
> MM


X2


----------



## budreau (Jun 21, 2009)

take 3 2 x 12 pine and drive 16 penny nails thru at a angle . boards need to be long enough to cover road. set first one across road about 15 ft inside gate next 2 set longways on side of road about 15 ft in front of the first board . put small lock and chain on gate. meth heads break in get flats hop out of truck and find the other boards. works like a charm. trust me.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Yup...and then come the lawsuit for injuries and emotional distress due to "booby traps"..!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

budreau said:


> take 3 2 x 12 pine and drive 16 penny nails thru at a angle . boards need to be long enough to cover road. set first one across road about 15 ft inside gate next 2 set longways on side of road about 15 ft in front of the first board . put small lock and chain on gate. meth heads break in get flats hop out of truck and find the other boards. works like a charm. trust me.


Or the game warden searching for a missing person or the forrest service putting out a fire....

Booby traps are illegal in Texas and every other state in this country.

We allow the GW to hunt the property and once word got out around town that he goes out there, the poaching and theft stopped.

I would bet that signage would actually work. Put up a sign about security cameras and shoot on site **** and I bet they dont even bother with taking the chance.


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Buy a concrete culvart or something heavy along those lines and place it in front of your gate before you leave with a tractor.


----------



## budreau (Jun 21, 2009)

call it what you want . meth heads dont call the cops. g.w. has a key too.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

budreau said:


> call it what you want . meth heads dont call the cops. g.w. has a key too.


Did you let the GW know that there are booby traps on your road?

I dont know where your property is, but in East Texas, there are multiple reasons why folks that arent going to steal your stuff may need to access your road. Texas Equisearch and other search personnel, fire crews fighting wild fires (MANY a private road were used by thousands of firefighters last summer all across Texas) and even government search teams like the ones that were deployed during the space shuttle Columbia recovery effort... not to mention EMT and police personnel should you ever have an emergency at your farm.


----------



## DavidCorpusTX (Aug 11, 2005)

Marshman said:


> We use a thing in the oil field, some Cajun invented it, that shelters the lock in a steel can, you turn the post to match a hidden pin to your lock hole ( the thing is designed to allow several keys to unlock a gate ) and pull up. Built from stainless it is almost impossible to get around even with a torch.
> 
> Send you a picture next week. and I HATE a ?*&%ING THIEF!!!!!
> 
> MM


Here is a picture of what I think you are describing. Most of the ones I see on South Texas leases are mounted vertically not horizontally like this one.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm old - but unless I'm missing something (and I'm sure I am), I think I could use a 36" bolt cutter and cut all 15 locks in about 2 minutes.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

I think it just looks like more of a headache than it actually is. That can be an effective deterrent.


----------



## DavidCorpusTX (Aug 11, 2005)

bassguitarman said:


> I'm old - but unless I'm missing something (and I'm sure I am), I think I could use a 36" bolt cutter and cut all 15 locks in about 2 minutes.


You only have to cut one to open the gate. The idea of multiple locks isn't for increased security, it's just for multiple users.


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

Marshman said:


> We use a thing in the oil field, some Cajun invented it, that shelters the lock in a steel can, you turn the post to match a hidden pin to your lock hole ( the thing is designed to allow several keys to unlock a gate ) and pull up. Built from stainless it is almost impossible to get around even with a torch.
> 
> Send you a picture next week. and I HATE a ?*&%ING THIEF!!!!!
> 
> MM


My uncle uses a lock like that one his warehouse holding his building equipment. Nobody's gotten passed it yet.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

DavidCorpusTX said:


> You only have to cut one to open the gate. The idea of multiple locks isn't for increased security, it's just for multiple users.


I was trying to make the point that the locks are totally exposed and very easily cut.


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

This share-lock has 1/4" thick flange tabs to prevent a bolt cutter.


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

Improving your lock/gate will help. But has been said - *NOTHING* will stop a determined thief (especially one who has time). As such, the most effective method is to take a multi-step approach.

(1) Use a good lock/gate - at multiple stages - ie. at the entrance to the ranch, another gate/fence around the barn (cross/fenced), another on the barn itself.

(2) Use an alarm that notifies you and/or the authorities when someone tampers with the lock/gate

(3) Use video surveillance to aid in capture of the thief after-the-fact
Note: it MUST be good enough to allow for facial recognition under BAD lighting conditions. Otherwise, you're just wasting your money.

(4) carry insurance to cover your losses


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

DavidCorpusTX said:


> Here is a picture of what I think you are describing. Most of the ones I see on South Texas leases are mounted vertically not horizontally like this one.


x2. ours is mounted vertically. i'll be at the ranch this weekend and take a picture of the set up.


----------

